# Ocellaris clown fish



## RLHam3 (May 15, 2008)

i really like Ocellaris clown fish and i was wondering if anybody had any info on them. are they easy to raise? what kind of an anemone would they prefer? they don't have to have one right? what size tank? 

and pretty much any other info for a new saltwater aquarist?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

they are probably the easiest to take care of i think they can breed in captivity. they are not aggressive at all and get along with peaceful tank mates. they love bubble tip anemones but they do not need one ( i strongly recommend an anemone for them) tank raised clown fish do not go in anemones. they are a great fish for beginners and have great personalities. buy a mated pair instead of just two different ones its more expensive but there will not be hostility. they need a 20-30 gallon tank minimum and love other free swimming fish like blue chromis, bengai cardinals, six line wrasse, and firefish. all and all they are great fish for beginers and have great personalities good luck with your new tank,

Pierce


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

btw this should help Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Ocellaris Clownfish


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

They truly are one of the easiest fish to raise. They are aggressive toward other types of clowns(depending on breed) so try to keep only one breed of clowns in there or at least docile breeds. Don't add a maroon clown and a tomato clown and a false perc, not gonna happen and the maroon is all you'll have left.

They readily eat anything and can do well in any size tank. i've kept them in a 2.5pico tank. They don't need an anemone, but they will try to host in anything. i do mean anything. I've seen them in greenstar polyps, xenia, leathers, cornors of the tank, underlive rock and in the mantle of a clam... 

Tank raised clowns can host an anemone, it takes longer though and it's not too common. Also, make sure you have good lighting for the anemone if you are going to get one.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i highly, strongly, completely recommend NO ANEMONE! 
please do not purchase an anemone, it will without a doubt more then likely die and "nuke" your entire tank killing everything.

i can also recommend alot more research. it is good that you are asking questions, but to have success you MUST have knowledge. no ifs, ands or buts.

could you elaborate more on the tank you have or are planning to get? what size, what do you want to keep? fish? corals? ect ect. what kind of lighting? filtration? anything you can that has to do with it will be great.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

I still recomend getting an anemone and corals will often get hurt with constant hosting from clowns and I've only hAd one anemone die. Fortunatly I got him out on my tank before he could "nuke" it. Most anemone deaths are caused by poor accoimation and improper care, such as unsubstancial lighting and getting cuaght in filters. What are you ideas with fish in your tank?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

dallops_of_polyps said:


> They are not aggressive at all......


Someone must have forgot to tell my female ocellaris this little tid bit of info.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

ok I have never seen an agressive ocellaris


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol* not ok


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

dallops_of_polyps said:


> ok I have never seen an agressive ocellaris


 I dare you to stick you fingers in my tank! We named her "OMEN". She tries to take my fingers off every time my hand goes in the tank. She does an effective job of keeping my Hippo tang away from whatever she decides to host in this week.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine nipped me quite nicely. She's a notty little shiela. Her hubby is more docile and'll let me almost pet him.


----------

